# Z 5500 stereo only on 7.1 motherboard



## Artas1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

Z 5500 used to show these modes when connected with analog cable:

stereo 
stereo x2
6 channel direct
pro logic movie 2
pro logic music 2

Something happened however. Once i powered the speakers to a new motherboard, which as the previous one, has the same 7.1 capabilities, the speakers for some reason do not show 6 channel direct, but a new stereo x3 mode appeared, even though the cable did not change. Whatever mode i chose, i only get sound from 2 speakers, it is very irritating.
In the realtek HD audio manager i made sure that the output is 5.1, not stereo.

ALC892 audio chip


----------



## Yin (Mar 17, 2012)

There is a little switch on the back of the control unit check that =)


----------



## Artas1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes - the switch..

However, if i want to hear 5.1 sound, i have to select 7.1 in realtek HD audio manager...
If i select 5.1 - it does not work.

Why is that?


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> Z 5500 used to show these modes when connected with analog cable:
> 
> stereo
> stereo x2
> ...



So you are saying the prologic options have disappeared?


----------



## Artas1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

I fixed everything. The switch in the end disabled some of the options.

And yes, it seems i have to select 7.1 in order to have 5.1 sound - this is because the black painted rear output is not available to select in 5.1, only in 7.1.


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are doing stereo output, then I believe you just press the audio switch (don't know what it's called on the remote) and wait until you see stereo (all) and bam! you get stereo for all channels.  You don't switch the button on the back as it only adds more interface to be added meaning an ipod, CD Player, and DVD Player using the 1 3.5mm conversion jack.


----------

